# Airline lost my brand new skis



## The Sneak (Jan 28, 2014)

Well...it's been a week and today I filed a claim for my brand new, only a couple of days on them, Line Prophet 90s with Marker Griffons, Leki poles, nice padded ski bag etc.

You cannot imagine how bummed out I was to get stand there by the oversized luggage carousel @ Logan last week and have them never show up, while the skis belonging to the other 3 in our group did.

I am praying the airline does not give me the runaround on settling this matter. It's funny, I've long resisted taking my skis out west with me, instead usually demo'ing a bunch of different skis out there. So, I relent and bring my new ones (this is my second pair of P90s...I had the older non rockered version for years prior...just a great do it all east coast ski for me) and of course this happens.

I suspect they were stolen - the airline said 98% of mishandled luggage turns up in the first 24 hrs. They called me every day for a week with no news and gave me the go ahead to file. 

Grrr.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, that REALLY sucks.  What airline if I might ask?  You seem to be taking it quite well. 

The BEST part is that airlines make you PAY for bags...and then lose them.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 28, 2014)

That blows man


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 28, 2014)

SWest. I am only calm bc I still have my beat to sh!t 08 P90s to fall back on for the short term.


----------



## Tin (Jan 28, 2014)

Sucks man. Im in RI as well. If you need to borrow a pair any day but Saturday send me a PM.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 28, 2014)

On the bright side you said Logan so you got to use them out West. Sucks though, hopefully they make it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> SWest. I am only calm bc I still have my beat to sh!t 08 P90s to fall back on for the short term.



Wow.  The last airline I would have guessed.  They are normally on top of things.  

The silver lining: their customer service is usually good and you will (hopefully) get new skis.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow; even the ski poles were expensive.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't get how you lose an oversized bag. They get loaded completely separate. I bet they were stolen and that sucks. I can only imagine your anger. I would have lost my mind!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't get how you lose an oversized bag. They get loaded completely separate. I bet they were stolen and that sucks. I can only imagine your anger. I would have lost my mind!



+1...stolen.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't get how you lose an oversized bag. They get loaded completely separate. *I bet they were stolen and that sucks.* I can only imagine your anger. I would have lost my mind!



This is a HUGE underreported issue, people stealing from airports.  I would have had my golf clubs stolen a few years ago while I was in the bathroom had my gf not stopped the guy.  He grabbed them off the carousel (they shouldnt have been on there in the first place since golf clubs arent supposed to go on those) and started wheeling them away.  "Oh, they look just like mine" he said, and HURRIED off.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd watch eBay and Craigslist for the heck of it. They may turn up.


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn, I just flew SW last week with skis. That is a buzzkill. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 28, 2014)

Well...this is awfully suspicious

http://denver.craigslist.org/spo/4307397077.html

That's gotta be them - I bought them as leftovers at REI back in October. Doesn't the description read weird? 

Nobody who is particular enough about skiing that they have this setup would list them as "men's skis" first and foremost. I am extremely suspicious but feel totally powerless!


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 28, 2014)

If they were mine they have some good scratches on the bottom from Stratton earlier this month, long ones.


----------



## Brad J (Jan 28, 2014)

Had a pair lost in the 80's when I went to telluride , Got new skis ( airline paid) paid top dollar in telluride , my ski's arrived 3 months later my house , you never know


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 28, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Well...this is awfully suspicious
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/spo/4307397077.html
> 
> ...


Maybe an AZ er knows someone who can check them out, do you know the serial #'s ?


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 28, 2014)

I wonder if rei would have that on file? I will call them in the morning


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> +1...stolen.



I don't know how you break both ski tips off clean 8'' down from the tips,......without ripping the bag , but i've seen it in Calgary.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd call Southwest. Then the DEN airport police.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Well...this is awfully suspicious
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/spo/4307397077.html
> 
> ...



I doubt it's them because how/why would he know the boot size to list?

But just to be sure you could scam him and say you're looking for a complete ski rig to buy from soup to nuts, so would he perhaps have some poles he could throw in that you'd pay a bit extra for............ because probably only 1 in 80 skiers have Leki poles.  

If he comes back at you and says he could sell you some Leki poles?   That's them.


EDIT:  Also, that's a FANTASTIC price for that setup.  Those will go QUICK at that price, so you may want to act fast.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

easy enough to respond to the ad asking for additional pics.  i'll let you know what he says.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome thx. 
There would def be a few long scratches on the bases. I mean, I would hate to be bothering a completely innocent person who just happened to list an identical pair of skis in the same length with the same bindings 1 week after mine vanished...but this seems too much to be a coincidence.

If he mentions poles - The leki poles have black shafts with some red, and white and black grips. They have no straps on them - they have the quick release setup.

Could all just be a coincidence I guess though


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 28, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Awesome thx.
> There would def be a few long scratches on the bases. I mean, I would hate to be bothering a completely innocent person who just happened to list an identical pair of skis in the same length with the same bindings 1 week after mine vanished...but this seems too much to be a coincidence.
> 
> If he mentions poles - The leki poles have black shafts with some red, and white and black grips. They have no straps on them - they have the quick release setup.
> ...



Why not ask him to take a pic of the bases of the skis? I think it's a reasonable question from a prospective "buyer". I think you might get your answer that way.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Why not ask him to take a pic of the bases of the skis? I think it's a reasonable question from a prospective "buyer". I think you might get your answer that way.



that's what i did


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2014)

Not the greatest pics, but perhaps they give you a bit to look at.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## The Sneak (Jan 28, 2014)

damn
hard to tell. poor guy if this is just a coincidence. Will call REI in the AM and try to get my serial numbers. filed a report with Denver police.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 29, 2014)

My condolences man.....best of luck in locating.  Fwiw...a search in TGR's Gear_Swap always turns up good stuff...and lots of CO sellers in ski country.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow.  The last airline I would have guessed.  They are normally on top of things.
> 
> The silver lining: their customer service is usually good and you will (hopefully) get new skis.




Airlines have absolutely nothing to do with luggage handling at airports.  Just the luck of the draw.  The stranger the connecting flights (switching terminals/companies, short layover) the more likely you'll run into problems.  Some airlines may differentiate themselves from the pack at how they handle your claim and follow up on it. 

I've has stuff stolen from my bag a couple of time and several delayed luggage, but never something disappearing all together.   I think it would not be that easy for an employee to walk out of a luggage terminal with a huge ski bag.


----------



## pcampbell (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds like we should all write down our ski serial #s... Has anyone ever put identifying marks on their skis otherwise?  Like burned something into the base or something with a soldering iron? (haha.....  yeah I have cheap skis... with nice boots and bindings).


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 29, 2014)

I obtained the serial #s from REI and updated my Denver police report with them. Not optimistic anything will ever come of it.


----------



## pcampbell (Jan 29, 2014)

Could you ask the dude for serial numbers?


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a feeling that would spook him if he weren't legit


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 29, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> I have a feeling that would spook him if he weren't legit



What do you really have to lose?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> I have a feeling that would spook him if he weren't legit



if someone asked me that, even for something i knew to be 100% legit, i would not respond.

btw, i wrote him back last night saying i was not interested (made up a story). he was fine with it, didn't hard sell me or offer to lower price,  etc.  "felt" legit to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2014)

also, google searching his phone number does NOT show anything else for sale on CL (the skis do show up).  doubt he's using a different burner phone for every item he steals.


----------



## doublediamond (Jan 29, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Airlines have absolutely nothing to do with luggage handling at airports.  Just the luck of the draw.  The stranger the connecting flights (switching terminals/companies, short layover) the more likely you'll run into problems.  Some airlines may differentiate themselves from the pack at how they handle your claim and follow up on it.
> 
> I've has stuff stolen from my bag a couple of time and several delayed luggage, but never something disappearing all together.   I think it would not be that easy for an employee to walk out of a luggage terminal with a huge ski bag.



Incorrect.

Yes, at smaller "outstations", airlines contract out the work, but at bigger cities, focus cities, or hubs, they are almost always internal.  On top of that, Southwest is run entirely in-house.  They don't contract out because when they set up a new city, they only go to cities that they can operate at least 7 or so flights from to their various focus cities.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 29, 2014)

doublediamond said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Yes, at smaller "outstations", airlines contract out the work, but at bigger cities, focus cities, or hubs, they are almost always internal.  On top of that, Southwest is run entirely in-house.  They don't contract out because when they set up a new city, they only go to cities that they can operate at least 7 or so flights from to their various focus cities.



Upon verification I stand corrected.  Seems like a very strange inefficient setup.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 29, 2014)

Southwest just called me. 
They have my skis and will be delivering them.

Poor bastard on CL. Totally innocent. 

Thank you all for support and commentary
I look forward to getting my sh!t back


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh s#!T. Tag team Frosty and the Abominable snowmen are on the way the mess the guy up and they aren't returning calls.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 29, 2014)

meh. call it payback for the pats game.


----------



## darent (Jan 29, 2014)

that's good news, going to Utah at the end of the month on SW, makes me feel better about flying with them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 29, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Southwest just called me.
> They have my skis and will be delivering them.
> 
> Poor bastard on CL. Totally innocent.
> ...



Wow.  Did not see that coming.  How did that happen?  Must be someone wanted to demo them...


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Southwest just called me.
> They have my skis and will be delivering them.
> 
> Poor bastard on CL. Totally innocent.
> ...



Wow I missed this entirely. Glad you are getting your skis back!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 29, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Southwest just called me.
> They have my skis and will be delivering them.
> 
> Poor bastard on CL. Totally innocent.
> ...



Just wait to celebrate!
Went to Banff Canada some years ago, Unloaded my skis from the Bus, 
Bus driver gets in my face and goes Bersek , rips my ski bag out of my hand , I reply loudly "These are my skiis". He grabs the bag and throws them back in the bus, my buddies and I look at each other WTF?
Next day , sure enough my skiis aren't in the storeage area. !@#$%^&*()_
I go to the Hotel Manager and rip him a new one. They paid for rental
2 days later my skiis show up ...No bag. I have to buy a new one to get my 2 pairs home!

ps  That was the same trip where I watched a guy zip open his ski bag and  tips fall off his mangled skiis


Hope you have a happy ending


----------



## nmak16 (Jan 29, 2014)

damn that happened to me too


----------



## tomcat (Jan 30, 2014)

If something like this happens is the airline required to do anything or are you SOL?


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 30, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Southwest just called me.
> They have my skis and will be delivering them.
> 
> Poor bastard on CL. Totally innocent.
> ...



Seems like a big waste of time to play internet detective for a pair of skis and potentially falsely accusing a legitimate seller on Craigslist.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 30, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Seems like a big waste of time to play internet detective for a pair of skis and potentially falsely accusing a legitimate seller on Craigslist.



Easy to say in hindsight. Thank you for participating.


----------



## pcampbell (Jan 30, 2014)

i dont feel bad... there are enough scammers on CL to suspect almost anyone on there


----------



## soulseller (Jan 31, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Seems like a big waste of time to play internet detective for a pair of skis and potentially falsely accusing a legitimate seller on Craigslist.



Boo hoo, this forum needs more interesting threads.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats Sneak!   Did SW offer you any compensation for your "inconvenience"?   Like a few lift ticket passes?


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Just wait to celebrate!
> Went to Banff Canada some years ago, Unloaded my skis from the Bus,
> Bus driver gets in my face and goes Bersek , rips my ski bag out of my hand , I reply loudly "These are my skiis". He grabs the bag and throws them back in the bus, my buddies and I look at each other WTF?
> Next day , sure enough my skiis aren't in the storeage area. !@#$%^&*()_
> ...



I don't understand your post. What was the driver upset about?  You're not allowed to unload your own skis?  Or he thought you were trying to steal them?


----------



## bigbog (Jan 31, 2014)

_SNEAK!_​...hey how about that...


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 31, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Seems like a big waste of time to play internet detective for a pair of skis and potentially falsely accusing a legitimate seller on Craigslist.


As others have said, it's not a waste of time at all.  It's well worth it to do a little detective work if you think (or know) your stuff has been stolen.  As much as I love CL, it's a huge marketplace for goods of questionable origin.

Glad the OP got his skis back!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow congrats


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

criminals are not the smartest folks. a buddy of mine had his vacation home robbed and found several items matching the list of missing stuff posted on ebay or cl (can't remember which).    he reported it to the cops and action was taken.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2014)

soulseller said:


> Boo hoo, this forum needs more interesting threads.



We have a legalized it thread in miscellaneous fourm .


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> criminals are not the smartest folks. a buddy of mine had his vacation home robbed and found several items matching the list of missing stuff posted on ebay or cl (can't remember which).    he reported it to the cops and action was taken.



sorry, didn't mean to generalize and stereotype.  i'm sure there are some very intelligent criminals.  i meant no offense.


----------



## DPhelan (Jan 31, 2014)

pcampbell said:


> Sounds like we should all write down our ski serial #s... Has anyone ever put identifying marks on their skis otherwise?  Like burned something into the base or something with a soldering iron? (haha.....  yeah I have cheap skis... with nice boots and bindings).


when i worked in a ski shop, i'd write my last name on the topsheet where the bindings would be mounted. if they were ever stolen or ownership was disputed you just tell the person to pop the binding off and see whose last name is written underneath it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2014)

DPhelan said:


> when i worked in a ski shop, i'd write my last name on the topsheet where the bindings would be mounted. if they were ever stolen or ownership was disputed you just tell the person to pop the binding off and see whose last name is written underneath it.



That's a good idea


----------



## abc (Jan 31, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> criminals are not the smartest folks. a buddy of mine had his vacation home robbed and found several items matching the list of missing stuff posted on ebay or cl (can't remember which).    he reported it to the cops and action was taken.


Some of the victims are terribly intelligent either. Or just lazy. You would be surprised at how many half way intelligent victims got their stuff back by looking at CL or in the old days, consignment stores. Especially high end, unique sports equipments are best candidate to get it back that way. 

So no, it's not a waste of time. In fact, it's our civic duty to do what we can to try to help hunt down the criminals.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 31, 2014)

I was due for some good luck, I guess. 
Pretty crazy.

Pray for snow.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 31, 2014)

abc said:


> Some of the victims are terribly intelligent either. Or just lazy. You would be surprised at how many half way intelligent victims got their stuff back by looking at CL or in the old days, consignment stores. Especially high end, unique sports equipments are best candidate to get it back that way.
> 
> So no, it's not a waste of time. In fact, it's our civic duty to do what we can to try to help hunt down the criminals.



But getting people to start harrasimg that guy on cl with no proof just because he was selling HIS skis is not required. Especialy filing a police report against him.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 31, 2014)

Nobody filed a police report against anybody, guy. I filed a report simply going over the fact that the skis disappeared and larceny was a possibility. I updated with my skis' serial numbers in the event they turned up.

I hardly think 1 person from here generously emailing to get pics of the bases counts as harassing.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 31, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Nobody filed a police report against anybody, guy. I filed a report simply going over the fact that the skis disappeared and larceny was a possibility. I updated with my skis' serial numbers in the event they turned up.
> 
> I hardly think 1 person from here generously emailing to get pics of the bases counts as harassing.



Sorry then. I thought you said you updated the report with the craislist add as well. My apoligies.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 31, 2014)

No, you have a point. I did mention I saw an ad on craigslist in my initial report - I also followed up in real time to amend/ close the report as soon as I heard from the airline.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 31, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> No, you have a point. I did mention I saw an ad on craigslist in my initial report - I also followed up in real time to amend/ close the report as soon as I heard from the airline.



You also assumed guilt before having any evidence, like it would be impossible for someone else (in Denver with thousands of skiers) to have the same skis. 

You also gave SW a grand total of a day before assuming they were stolen, patience my friend.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 31, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> You also assumed guilt before having any evidence, like it would be impossible for someone else (in Denver with thousands of skiers) to have the same skis.
> 
> You also gave SW a grand total of a day before assuming they were stolen, patience my friend.



Ok.
Some facts:

The skis were lost on 1/22. 1 week later I filed a report - 2 days after I'd been given the go ahead by southwest to file a claim.
I was well within my rights to be suspicious but at no point was this person contacted and accused of a thing.

And the timing of that ad - several days after the skis went missing, with the exact same length, model, model year, binding combination, and a vague description relying on copy-n-paste info from the manufacturer site? Really? You don't think that is just a bit eyebrow raising?

I guess I'm just not as chill as you brahs.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 31, 2014)

No, because its ski season, in the most popular city for skiers, on a well known and popular brand of skis/bindings. In fact, I think it would more odd to not see them for sale somewhere in the area. 

This was a southwest problem from start to finish.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice work, Mr. The Sneak.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2014)

Honestly, people here should really be focused on the fact that you can get an essentially brand new pair of Line Prophet 90s with Marker Griffon bindings for only $400.   That's an amazing price for that setup.  If I didnt already have a pair of LP 90s, I'd have already bought those.


----------



## chcdenver85 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's awful, they should replace them for sure


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 31, 2014)

Holy crap! I'm sure all of you giving him shit over this would wait patiently when your brand new skis were missing for a week.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> You also assumed guilt before having any evidence, like it would be impossible for someone else (in Denver with thousands of skiers) to have the same .



90 is a little narrow out west


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 31, 2014)

Put down the keyboard and go ski


----------



## mikestaple (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone w a brain and passion for skiing would not be selling brand new P90s.  That is totally suspicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 31, 2014)

billski said:


> I don't understand your post. What was the driver upset about?  You're not allowed to unload your own skis?  Or he thought you were trying to steal them?



I guess the driver thought I was stealing the skiis? Some of the people on the bus were going to another hotel. 
I thought I was helping the guy out by grabing my skiis from the cargo area.
The Hotel manager told me the had found my skiis, I'm thinking great! 
Untill they showed up without a bag!
Point I was making was don't celebrate untill you see your skiis in one pice.


----------



## abc (Jan 31, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> You also assumed guilt before having any evidence, like it would be impossible for someone else (in Denver with thousands of skiers) to have the same skis.


Because his skis had gone missing when he left Denver! He wasn't chasing a CL in Salt Lake City! 



> You also gave SW a grand total of a day before assuming they were stolen, patience my friend


Patience??? If that skis were stolen, it might have been sold in a matter of days. Then you can talk about patience!

Not to mention you totally screw up on the time frame. He gave SW a WEEK, not one DAY!

Bottomline, you don't care even if it's your own ski. That's your choice. He cares and many of us would too.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 1, 2014)

abc said:


> Because his skis had gone missing when he left Denver! He wasn't chasing a CL in Salt Lake City!
> 
> 
> Patience??? If that skis were stolen, it might have been sold in a matter of days. Then you can talk about patience!
> ...



Again, this was a southwest problem through and through. To which they found them. 

All this hullabaloo about someone stealing them was just pure bullshit and working yourselves up. Have fun living life like that.


----------



## Euler (Feb 2, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Southwest just called me.
> They have my skis and will be delivering them.
> 
> Poor bastard on CL. Totally innocent.
> ...



Like!


----------



## abc (Feb 3, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> All this hullabaloo about someone stealing them was just pure bullshit and working yourselves up. Have fun living life like that.


Everyone chooses how to live their own life. 

Judging from the tone of postings on this forum, many here seems to have as much fun, if not more fun in their life than you do.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 3, 2014)

I live in Jackson Hole, ski 125+ days a year, and since your stalking me, you should know my posts are almost always calling out useless bullshit from Debbie Downers like you. 

Who has the better life? I doubt its the guy sucking it down in New Paltz. 

Have fun making useless accusations though, really getting you places.


----------



## abc (Feb 3, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I live in Jackson Hole, ski 125+ days a year, and since your stalking me, you should know my posts are almost always calling out useless bullshit from Debbie Downers like you.
> 
> Who has the better life? I doubt its the guy sucking it down in New Paltz.


And you should know my posts are almost always calling out useless bullshit from snow snobs like you!

So what if you ski 100+ days? You're clearly not happy and it shows in your every post! (If you're truly happy, you wouldn't have the need to write: "who's having a better life" on the internet!) 

So what if I'm "sucking it" at New Paltz (actually you got the wrong side of the river) getting paid handsomely doing a "job" that I started as a fun hobby 20 years ago! 

So what if I only ski 40 days a season? My passion in skiing can only be eclipsed by my passion in my chosen career which I derive enormous enjoyment (and financial reward)! And I'm still having fun, in both skiing and my "work in the office" (actually, I'm "at work" right now, in my pajamas)  



> Have fun making useless accusations though, really getting you places.


Who's making useless accusation, in a thread about lost skis? 

As for getting to places, I've skied in Europe many times, I've skied all over the US. I just came back fro 18 days in Colorado. And yes, I've skied in Jackson many times too. And I'm most likely be skiing in Japan next December/January. 

Yeah, life sucks


----------



## DPhelan (Feb 3, 2014)

if i lived in JH and skied 125+ days a year, i'd definitely take the day off from skiing at jackson hole to troll a northeastern skiing forum.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 3, 2014)

Working for the man has its downfalls, but I don't have to be in before noon in winters.

Deepest 2" I've ever skied this morning. Get Some!


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 3, 2014)

abc said:


> And you should know my posts are almost always calling out useless bullshit from snow snobs like you!
> 
> So what if you ski 100+ days? You're clearly not happy and it shows in your every post! (If you're truly happy, you wouldn't have the need to write: "who's having a better life" on the internet!)
> 
> ...



Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking forward to using my beloved, recovered skis @ Stratton and Magic later this week. 
Everybody loves a happy ending


----------



## dukevoid (Feb 4, 2014)

Selling brand new skis 
Contact number: ^#*@;"£/,×^'(/; $(';#€×*'&!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 4, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Looking forward to using my beloved, recovered skis @ Stratton and Magic later this week.
> Everybody loves a happy ending



No dings....Thats great!


----------

